# Need suggestions for two 245 gallon Tanganyikan community ta



## sniceley (May 25, 2010)

I am finishing my basement and will be setting up a system with two side by side 245 gallon tanks (72x30x26) to look like one 12 ft long tank. I am plumbing in a constant water change system and 3 rubbermade 150 gallon tubs as well as about 6 20 longs and a paludarium. Filtration will be sump with two bio towers containing 25 gallons of bio balls each, filter socks as mechanical, and about a dozen extra sponge filters powered by an AC100 just in case they are needed elsewhere. Thinking some small piles or rocks, a cave for alpha front, and shell piles for deco. Flip flopping between black or pfs, leaning towards pfs for now. Lighting will be 6 led 12000k spotlights for deep water shimmer effect. When it is done it will be great.

Anyways, I think I have settled on a Tanganyikan community with fronts as a centerpiece. I have kept burundis a bunch but I wanna go with a gibbernosa this time. Thinking either mikula or kampapa by the pics I have seen so far, but it depends on what I find that I really like. I am thinking maybe one of each colony, one in each tank.

I want to set up a biotope display system though and I need help. I know there are a lot of potentials for fronts eating smaller fish, but if well fed this should be minimal. I would like a wide variety of groups of fish. Shell dweller colonies, cyps, gobies, leluipi, julies, and brichardi types. It is a pretty big system so I figure I can make it look like a slice of the lake. Anyone have good suggestions on how to do this or good examples of it? I have looked at Frank Muellers tank, like it but without plants and some more fish. Any other good examples


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I think Frank's tanks are well stocked and the plants lend refuge for smaller fish. Also, his is a 8 ft. tank, so you wouldn't be able to stock near as much. I have a 220, 72x24x30, and 8 Mikula Fronts, and 6 Syno Petricola pretty much fills it, IMO. These guys get large. And no matter how well you feed them, they are predators. They will kill indiscriminately.

If you start as fry, my suggestion would be a Front tank for one(of course Mikula with Leleupi, Julie Regani, and Syno Petricola), and a Tang community tank( Cyps, Trophs, gobies, and a shelldweller)for the other. Brichardi are not likely to do well in either tank, as they are overly aggressive and best on their own. Adult Fronts will usually eat most of what you try to put with them, especially wildcaught.

Also, In keeping fronts, I've found that I prefer pool filter sand, although a mix of white and black sand to form a grey color also is nice.


----------



## sniceley (May 25, 2010)

Thank for the input. I am probably not going to start with wild caught fronts, too much for the pocket book. I figured if I get some on the smaller side then they can grow up with the tank mates for a long time before predation becomes an issue. If it does then I will just have to remove the prey, but if I start with young fronts that will be years away. Hopefully somegood F1 fed pellets their whole lives will lose some of that predatory instinct and it will work long term.

I know that brichardi can be aggressive, but I would love to see a small colony in one corner qwith multiple generations of fry all swimming together. Are there any similar types that are less aggressive?

How about feather fins?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

sniceley said:


> I am finishing my basement and will be setting up a system with two side by side 245 gallon tanks (72x30x26) to look like one 12 ft long tank. I am plumbing in a constant water change system and 3 rubbermade 150 gallon tubs as well as about 6 20 longs and a paludarium. Filtration will be sump with two bio towers containing 25 gallons of bio balls each, filter socks as mechanical, and about a dozen extra sponge filters powered by an AC100 just in case they are needed elsewhere. Thinking some small piles or rocks, a cave for alpha front, and shell piles for deco. Flip flopping between black or pfs, leaning towards pfs for now. Lighting will be 6 led 12000k spotlights for deep water shimmer effect. When it is done it will be great.
> 
> Anyways, I think I have settled on a Tanganyikan community with fronts as a centerpiece. I have kept burundis a bunch but I wanna go with a gibbernosa this time. Thinking either mikula or kampapa by the pics I have seen so far, but it depends on what I find that I really like. I am thinking maybe one of each colony, one in each tank.
> 
> I want to set up a biotope display system though and I need help. I know there are a lot of potentials for fronts eating smaller fish, but if well fed this should be minimal. I would like a wide variety of groups of fish. Shell dweller colonies, cyps, gobies, leluipi, julies, and brichardi types. It is a pretty big system so I figure I can make it look like a slice of the lake. Anyone have good suggestions on how to do this or good examples of it? I have looked at Frank Muellers tank, like it but without plants and some more fish. Any other good examples


 I am keeping Kasanga Tropheus but here is the tank for some ideas.


----------



## sniceley (May 25, 2010)

First of all I have to say I love your tank. It is exactly the idea I have in my head for the basic landscape of the system with maybe one large cave for the alpha front. How did you set it up? I noticed a large rock in there, did you underlay it or is it fake? What type of substrate is that and where did you get your rocks? Sorry for so many questions but your setup is very cool and I would like to use some of your ideas.


----------



## japhethdv (May 31, 2010)

Here you go brother&#8230; for your reference&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... qvVo0tZTVI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... fmv5MOYHi0

HTH


----------



## japhethdv (May 31, 2010)

*for your reference brother.....*


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok that's impressive  I'm not worthy :lol:

Here is one from a 165 I had awhile back.. Same background only upside down and silicone to the glass, proved challenging for fish removal when needed so I changed it up in the 240 tank.. More or less just ideas for your tank.


----------



## sniceley (May 25, 2010)

Thank you. That 800 is exactly the look I am going for lighting and all. I see you have the PAR 38 led bulbs from ecoxotic, 12k right? I was looking at those and the new rgb controllable ones they just brought out. Any thoughts? The look you have is what I want, but the rgb could be altered over time should I decide on a different look or whatever. I am in awe, keep watching the video on my phone, can't wait to get home so I can watch it on my computer.

Thanks again. I would love updates and any info you have. I subscribed to your youtube account as well. Like the closed loop too, great for circulation.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

sniceley said:


> Thank you. That 800 is exactly the look I am going for lighting and all. I see you have the PAR 38 led bulbs from ecoxotic, 12k right? I was looking at those and the new rgb controllable ones they just brought out. Any thoughts? The look you have is what I want, but the rgb could be altered over time should I decide on a different look or whatever. I am in awe, keep watching the video on my phone, can't wait to get home so I can watch it on my computer.
> 
> Thanks again. I would love updates and any info you have. I subscribed to your youtube account as well. Like the closed loop too, great for circulation.


 Looks like it's in a retail setting of some type? The rocks in there look huge or the fish are really, really small.


----------



## japhethdv (May 31, 2010)

sniceley said:


> Thank you. That 800 is exactly the look I am going for lighting and all. I see you have the PAR 38 led bulbs from ecoxotic, 12k right? I was looking at those and the new rgb controllable ones they just brought out. Any thoughts? The look you have is what I want, but the rgb could be altered over time should I decide on a different look or whatever. I am in awe, keep watching the video on my phone, can't wait to get home so I can watch it on my computer.
> 
> Thanks again. I would love updates and any info you have. I subscribed to your youtube account as well. Like the closed loop too, great for circulation.


*ooooopppsss... my bad, I forgot to state here that I just picked this up from the web (it's not mine)... and the details of this video says,,, and I quote---*

*"*Published on Mar 8, 2013
This is our new Tanganyikan display located in our retail store. It measures 10'x4'x32" and was manufactured here in Texas by Acrylic and Glass Exhibits. Filtration consists of a 180 gallon wet dry filter and two Fluval Fx5's. The lighting is accomplished by 6 Ecoxotic Par38 in 20k(camera adjustments were made to make it more white).*"*

*"*Published on Mar 28, 2013
Walk around video of our 800 gallon Tanganyikan display. The aquarium is still relatively young but maturing nicely. The dimensions of this aquarium are 10'x4'x32" and is lit by 6 Par38 bulbs by Ecoxotic. Filtration includes 2 Fluval Fx5 canisters and a 200 gallon wet dry. Current stocklist includes:

C. Gibberosa "Moba"
Gnathochromis Permaxillaris 
L. Leleupi 
N. Buescheri "Kachese"
V. Moori
Eretmodus Cyanostictus 
Cyprichromis Leptosoma "Mpulungu" 
Cyprichromis Micrlepidotus "Kiriza"
N. Pulcher "Kambwimba"
N. Tretocephalus 
S. Multipunctatus 
B. Tricoti
Lepidiolamprologus Sp "Meeli Kipili"

We are fully aware of the risks of mixing Fronts with Cyps and other small fish so please refrain from comments relating to that.*"*


----------

